# HELP!!! Timing Marks?



## J-Rock (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi all, I've replaced the timing chains, tensioners, and gears on th 99 Altima w/DOHCs. Can anyone tell me where the timing marks on the camshafts are located and where they're supposed to be facing???? Also, the red hash mark on the crank pulley is TDC correct??? The engine in question is the 2.4L KA24DE w/dual overhead cams. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

here ya go. http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/wolfpdf/CAM INSTALL INST FOR KA24DE.PDF


----------

